# American Idol & The Gang



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

So - I confess to watching American Idol (I have not been as into it this year as I have been in the past) - so now that we are voting...(and I vote every once in awhile)..

the point.. is.....

The dogs go nuts somewhere in the middle.. and I can't hear anyone singing!! they decide it's time to play .... They DO NOT do this during any other show I want to actually hear! They just start flying around the room barking, squeaking the toy and just being nutty!!

Does anyone else's pups do this?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I always give Boo & Hannah a bully stick to chew on during the 1st half, then they nap through the 2nd half. :thumbsup:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Mar 17 2009, 08:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747345


> I always give Boo & Hannah a bully stick to chew on during the 1st half, then they nap through the 2nd half. :thumbsup:[/B]



Sneaky!!! good idea!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Mine sleep through it, but I wanted to say I'm more into it this year than the past few.
I really like several of them. Most are so very talented.

Adam sort of freaked me out tonight, however. LOL


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 17 2009, 10:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747358


> Mine sleep through it, but I wanted to say I'm more into it this year than the past few.
> I really like several of them. Most are so very talented.
> 
> Adam sort of freaked me out tonight, however. LOL[/B]


Adam was a little freaky...but....he's still my favorite!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 17 2009, 08:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747358


> Mine sleep through it, but I wanted to say I'm more into it this year than the past few.
> I really like several of them. Most are so very talented.
> 
> Adam sort of freaked me out tonight, however. LOL[/B]



Adam did freak me out- they are actually a very good bunch. Anoop (?) did a great job! and that 16 yr old girl... is really good... I need to learn their names..


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I love American Idol! I usually feed Bailey right before the show so she has a full belly and sleeps through it. Now if only I could get her to learn to need to potty during commercial breaks!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

The girls decided to play chase in the middle of it tonight. Usually they just sleep through it. 

Adams was kind of freaky tonight, but I still love his voice. 

I'm just trying to figure out what it is about Matt's voice that they judges think is so fantastic. Hubby and I who usually disagree on AI just can't figure out what is missing with him. It's not that I think he's a bad singer, just something that is off. And, it's driving me nuts!!! I so want to like him - his voice I mean. It's making me think I've lost my ear.

Linda


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 17 2009, 10:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747358


> Mine sleep through it, but I wanted to say I'm more into it this year than the past few.
> I really like several of them. Most are so very talented.
> 
> Adam sort of freaked me out tonight, however. LOL[/B]


OMG Brit....Adam is so strange! I mean he is talented, but man oh man....wacky! :wacko1: 

Seriously....Benny waits until we sit down on the couch to watch Idol or any night time show to start up with his famous bull moves. Kicking his feet up at us, barking and then Emma starts running her mouth to play with him all the while Benny is kicking and barking. It's a complete circus! I give them their bones to chew but that only lasts for maybe the first 15 minutes of the show! :smpullhair:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

All I have to say is that I ♥ Danny!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I like watching American Idol.... :brownbag: ....but I usually fall asleep during it. The dogs are tired as well by then. .....and to think I used to be such a party animal :biggrin:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Mar 18 2009, 08:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747524


> All I have to say is that I ♥ Danny!!!!!!!!![/B]


ME TOO!!!!! He is my absolute favorite this year!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OK - Who do you think will be voted off tonight??

I'm thinking Michael ..
he had fun.. but the song didn't do much for me..

I really like Lil - but I don't think the song was right either.. (but she can sing so well)


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't know! There's so much talent and it's so early. It's going to boil down to a
personality contest it seems. Michael or Adam I would guess could go. Adam might
with that weird rendition last night.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

I haven't watch American Idol in a while, but i'm hooked this season. I definitely think a guy is going to win this one. They are so talented. 

I have to admit that Adam's performance definitely freaked me out a lot!!!


----------



## Pamspamcayla (Feb 12, 2009)

I completely agree that a guy is going to win this season. I just love Adam (weirdness and all). Danny is my favorite though. Matt get's better and better every week. He reminds me of Justin Timberlake. Either Michael or Scott will get voted off I think. Is anyone watching Dancing with the Stars?


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE (Pamspamcayla @ Mar 18 2009, 09:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747644


> I completely agree that a guy is going to win this season. I just love Adam (weirdness and all). Danny is my favorite though. Matt get's better and better every week. He reminds me of Justin Timberlake. Either Michael or Scott will get voted off I think. Is anyone watching Dancing with the Stars?[/B]



I agree either Michael or Scott..
and one of the girls will end up in the bottom 3..

I am not watching dancing w/the stars.. but I am reading about it..

I DO watch Celebrity Apprentice on HULU.COM.. ..


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I had to laugh when you posted this! I spend half of my time telling Caira to shut up and the other half, telling Marina to stop talking through the whole thing! Well, during certain performances anyway.

Adam won't go home, freaky performance and all. If Scott makes it through, he had better bust out with something good and not his usual boring ballad. Well sang ballads, but still boring ballads. Marina *hearts* Scott. 

My faves this season are Adam and Allison. She really hooked me with her top 36 performance and I hope she stays! I could do without Adam's camera face though, when the camera pans him. It makes me roll my eyes

i always check out the Dial Idol results and so far, it's showing Alexis with the lowest number of votes. 
http://www.dialidol.com/asp/predictions/predictions.asp

I liked Danny a lot during the auditions/hollywood week but since then, I've started not liking him. I'm not sure if it's the sob story that keeps getting brought up or just him - but I don't really like him much now. 

I am also watching dancing with the Stars! I thought I'd really enjoy Steve-o and Lacey but they just aren't as entertaining as I thought they'd be. I love Chelsea Hightower though and I'm glad to see her on Dancing With the Stars! I don't really have an early fave yet but I probably have to say the Shawn and Mark Ballas.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I agree there's alot of talent this year on American Idol. I have a few that i really like this year. What was up with Adam last night (very weird). Was it me or did it seem that he was over the top sexual up on the stage? I dvr it since i'm usually working on the A/I nights and the pups are sleeping when i finally watching it.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Mar 18 2009, 10:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747665


> I had to laugh when you posted this! I spend half of my time telling Caira to shut up and the other half, telling Marina to stop talking through the whole thing! Well, during certain performances anyway.
> 
> Adam won't go home, freaky performance and all. If Scott makes it through, he had better bust out with something good and not his usual boring ballad. Well sang ballads, but still boring ballads. Marina *hearts* Scott.
> 
> ...



LOL!
I AGREE totally about Adam.. is just too made up for me. I think he can sing.. but I'm not in love..

I like Allison.. Kris.. & Matt.. and Lil..
(you can tell i haven't narrowed it down much at this point)

Alexis did not have a strong performance last night - but I Don't think she should go home..

I wonder when the judges are going to Save someone?!?
I agree about Scott as well. 
I almost always miss the results shows.. on Wed. night.
I like Danny - but he is going to have to do better.

last year after watching week after week - the last 3 weeks.. I got bored and quit watching :brownbag:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

ADAM STILL HAS MY VOTE !! SO DOES DANNY AND MATT AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST LIL .


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Mar 18 2009, 10:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747677


> I agree there's alot of talent this year on American Idol. I have a few that i really like this year. What was up with Adam last night (very weird). Was it me or did it seem that he was over the top sexual up on the stage? I dvr it since i'm usually working on the A/I nights and the pups are sleeping when i finally watching it.[/B]


So very over the top with the 'sex kitten' routine. He doesn't need to do that in order to get the 'female' votes (and the gay guys votes) Those seduction faces he was making when the camera panned over him - ugh. 

I saw a performance he did last year on You Tube where he sang Dust in the Wind without any of the 'acting' , just straight singing and I think if he does that next week without any of the acting, he will be outstanding. He can do the serious songs and still blow you away. I'm getting the feeling that this is part of a 'strategy' for him, to get people talking about him and wanting to see him come back. 

Chris Daughtry tweaked Johnny Cash and nailed it. This song of Adam's could have been soooo much better and haunting if he hadn't weirded it up so much!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Mar 18 2009, 01:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747701


> QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Mar 18 2009, 10:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747677





> I agree there's alot of talent this year on American Idol. I have a few that i really like this year. What was up with Adam last night (very weird). Was it me or did it seem that he was over the top sexual up on the stage? I dvr it since i'm usually working on the A/I nights and the pups are sleeping when i finally watching it.[/B]


So very over the top with the 'sex kitten' routine. He doesn't need to do that in order to get the 'female' votes (and the gay guys votes) Those seduction faces he was making when the camera panned over him - ugh. 

I saw a performance he did last year on You Tube where he sang Dust in the Wind without any of the 'acting' , just straight singing and I think if he does that next week without any of the acting, he will be outstanding. He can do the serious songs and still blow you away. I'm getting the feeling that this is part of a 'strategy' for him, to get people talking about him and wanting to see him come back. 

Chris Daughtry tweaked Johnny Cash and nailed it. This song of Adam's could have been soooo much better and haunting if he hadn't weirded it up so much!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
That was really weird. Almost creepy. Simon had me hysterical with his response, "what the h ll was that!"
xoxox


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Mar 18 2009, 11:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747701


> Chris Daughtry tweaked Johnny Cash and nailed it. This song of Adam's could have been soooo much better and haunting if he hadn't weirded it up so much!!![/B]



I still love what Chris did with the Johnny Cash song! I wish I could buy it!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Mar 18 2009, 01:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747709


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Mar 18 2009, 11:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747701





> Chris Daughtry tweaked Johnny Cash and nailed it. This song of Adam's could have been soooo much better and haunting if he hadn't weirded it up so much!!![/B]



I still love what Chris did with the Johnny Cash song! I wish I could buy it!
[/B][/QUOTE]
I feel the same way about Carly Smithson and Michael Johns version of The Letter.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Mar 18 2009, 10:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747709


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Mar 18 2009, 11:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747701





> Chris Daughtry tweaked Johnny Cash and nailed it. This song of Adam's could have been soooo much better and haunting if he hadn't weirded it up so much!!![/B]



I still love what Chris did with the Johnny Cash song! I wish I could buy it!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Do you want me to send it to you?


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Mar 18 2009, 12:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747736


> QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Mar 18 2009, 10:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747709





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Mar 18 2009, 11:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747701





> Chris Daughtry tweaked Johnny Cash and nailed it. This song of Adam's could have been soooo much better and haunting if he hadn't weirded it up so much!!![/B]



I still love what Chris did with the Johnny Cash song! I wish I could buy it!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Do you want me to send it to you?
[/B][/QUOTE]

YES PLEASE! 
THANK YOU!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Mar 18 2009, 11:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747743


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Mar 18 2009, 12:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747736





> QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Mar 18 2009, 10:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747709





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Mar 18 2009, 11:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747701





> Chris Daughtry tweaked Johnny Cash and nailed it. This song of Adam's could have been soooo much better and haunting if he hadn't weirded it up so much!!![/B]



I still love what Chris did with the Johnny Cash song! I wish I could buy it!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Do you want me to send it to you?
[/B][/QUOTE]

YES PLEASE! 
THANK YOU!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm downloading it as a torrent and it's stuck - so hopefully it will finish soon! I'll send it to you when it's done. This should have made the album, IMO


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Bob and I are big fans of AI and never miss it.
Last nights performance of Carrie Underwood and Randy Travis was fabulous to say the least!!! Just gave us "goose bumps". Did you see Randy look at her when she hit those high notes?


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

I am an IDOL fan as well - just read on Yahoo! who was booted last night. She could have been so much better - she is talented!! 
I LOVE DANNY!! He may not be the best performer (like Adam, whoa, now he is a born performer) I love Danny's 'raspy' voice and his history. 

Reillie does not move during Idol........She is with my husband in the recliner - I tell her that she is soaking up her 'P.B.'
I call him PB for Peanut Butter and Reillie is Jelly .................. Peanut Butter and Jelly, they are so sweet and cute together. I think one reason why they are so cute is because my husband is a very quite and reserved person who shows very little emotion - but he adores Reillie and hugs and kisses all over her! 
So she does not move during Idol.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm kind of sad that Alexis got the boot last night. I know she didn't do her best, but I still wanted her to stick around a little longer. She has an amazing voice


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I was sorry to see Alexis go too, although, in all fairness, she did a stinky job of singing that song
when she had the chance to be saved. I really believe the judges wanted to save her.

I realize Adam has a good voice, but is he an American Idol? Freaky is not wonderful in
my book.............but that's just IMHO!


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

I love Adam and think that his performance Tuesday night was fantastic. I guess to each his own.
Linda


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Since we talked about Chris Daughtry's I Walk the Line performance, does anybody want me to send them the mp3? Just PM me your email and I'll send it!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Stacy, I totally feel the same way about Danny Gokey!! I loved him during auditions and Hollywood week, but now I can't stand the guy. Is it me, or does he always seem entirely too smug? Ugh, I can't exactly put my finger on it, but something about him really bugs me. I do think that he's super talented; he's just not my American Idol, LOL.

This season, I'm rootin' for Allison, Matt, and Anoop. I think Allison is the most talented out of the bunch, so I'd like to see her win, but I'd also be happy if Matt or Anoop took it this year. :biggrin:

I will say, though, my favorite part of American Idol is by far the auditions in the beginning, LMAO! Now that's entertainment. :biggrin:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I am so in love with Adam. I think he is talented beyond words. I think he looks so much like Elvis. He reminds me so much of my nephew Sean.

I also love the young 16 year old girl...sorry can't remember her name. And the blond with the tatoo...I just think she is adorable.

But Adam keeps hubby and I just spellbound...we even downloaded "Tracks of my tears". What he did with that song...my goodness. And even Smokey...who I just adore...loved it.

I just love seeing these kids give their all.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Well Bob and I can't wait for tonight. Sure enjoy AI and all the talent.
I wonder how long Tattoo Girl will stay? We don't like her music anymore.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Mar 31 2009, 05:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754223


> Well Bob and I can't wait for tonight. Sure enjoy AI and all the talent.
> I wonder how long Tattoo Girl will stay? We don't like her music anymore.[/B]



I know, bless her, her singing went down hill a little. I loved when she first started and that little dance she did...how cute!!! What a beautiful girl! But I don't think she will last too long either...hopefully she can pull it together. Maybe she just gets herself all nervous.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Is it normal that I wake up on Tuesday mornings excited for Idol?!


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Mar 31 2009, 09:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754280


> Is it normal that I wake up on Tuesday mornings excited for Idol?! [/B]



Sure it is!! :thumbsup: since I no longer go to work every morning - there is no need to know what 'day of the week' it is .....................so now my days are referred to as "an Idol day" or a "non idol day" :smtease:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm an Idol addict too. I just wish they would give some respect to those of us who are and quit 
changing up the nights the show is on TV...LOL.

I really like Allison. I was hoping tattoo girl could pull it off but I think she just doesn't know who
she is yet and needs to go home and figure it out.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Mar 31 2009, 03:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754219


> I am so in love with Adam. I think he is talented beyond words. I think he looks so much like Elvis. He reminds me so much of my nephew Sean.
> 
> I also love the young 16 year old girl...sorry can't remember her name. And the blond with the tatoo...I just think she is adorable.
> 
> ...


I'm with you Christine...I LOVE Adam.....I can't wait until Tuesdays until I can see what fabulous job Adam will do next. My fave so far has been his rendition of Johnny's Cash'es "Ring of Fire". I Tivo'd it and think I 've watched it at least a dozen time...loving it more each time I see it-I think he's phenomenonally talented! I also think Allison is great!


----------

